# Biting the bullet - Kool Pup or Kool Dry?



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

I just picked up the Pup from Cherrybrook, plenty powerful for sure. The reason I went for the pup is that the full size draws more electricity and I have limited options where I wanted to set up and didn't want to be tripping breakers.
I can't imagine needing more power than the Pup, it's pretty awesome.
Keep an eye out for coupon codes to get free shipping.


----------

